# problemas con alsa-driver [CERRADO]

## martin.msr

Hola, tengo el siguiente problema:

Siguiendo  la guia de instalacion de alsa-driver.... ejecuto 

```
# emerge alsa-driver
```

 obtengo el sigueinte error:

```
>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-oss --without-debug --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/build --with-isapnp=yes --with-sequencer --with-cards= ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2

checking cross compile... 

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/build

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes

checking for kernel version... 2.6.21-gentoo-r4

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1) Used compiler: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)

checking for built-in ALSA... no

checking for existing ALSA module... no

checking for Red Hat kernel... auto

checking for Red Hat kernel... no

checking for SUSE kernel... auto

checking for SUSE kernel... no

checking for CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL... yes

checking for kernel linux/config.h... no

Creating <linux/config.h>...

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no

checking for kernel linux/utsrelease.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes

checking for kernel media/v4l2-dev.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... no

Creating a dummy <linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h>...

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/latency.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/irq_regs.h... yes

checking for kernel module symbol versions... no

checking for PCI support in kernel... yes

checking for I2C driver in kernel... module

checking for I2C_POWERMAC in kernel... unknown

checking for firmware loader... yes

checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound

checking for verbose procfs... on

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... no

checking for processor type... x86_64

checking for ISA DMA API... yes

checking for 32bit compat support... yes

checking for SMP... yes

checking for Video device support in kernel... no

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... no

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP module support... no

checking for strlcpy... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for scnprintf... yes

checking for sscanf... yes

checking for vmalloc_to_page... yes

checking for old kmod... no

checking for PDE... yes

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... no

checking for pci_dev_present... no

checking for msleep... yes

checking for msleep_interrupt... yes

checking for msecs_to_jiffies... yes

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no

checking for io_remap_pfn_range... yes

checking for kcalloc... yes

checking for kstrdup... yes

checking for kzalloc... yes

checking for create_workqueue with flags... no

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... no

checking for register_sound_special_device... yes

checking for driver version... 1.0.14rc2

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... no

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... yes

checking for HPET support... yes

checking for dynamic minor numbers... no

checking for support of old API... yes

checking for Procfs support... yes

checking for USB support... yes

checking for class_simple... no

checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no

checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... yes

checking for nested class_device... yes

checking for new IRQ handler... yes

checking for PnP suspend/resume... yes

checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... yes

checking for PC-Speaker hook... no

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... no

checking for PCMCIA module support... no

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no

checking for parallel port support... no

checking for parallel port module support... no

checking for power management... yes

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating version

config.status: creating Makefile.conf

config.status: creating snddevices

config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec

config.status: creating utils/buildrpm

config.status: creating toplevel.config

config.status: creating utils/alsasound

config.status: creating utils/alsasound.posix

config.status: creating include/pci_ids_compat.h

config.status: creating include/i2c-id_compat.h

config.status: creating include/config.h

config.status: creating include/config1.h

config.status: creating include/version.h

config.status: include/version.h is unchanged

config.status: creating include/autoconf-extra.h

if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \

     ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \

   fi

make dep

cp -puvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h

`include/version.h' -> `include/sound/version.h'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/info.c

patching file info.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm.c

patching file pcm.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/control.c

patching file control.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1389 (offset 172 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/pcm_native.c

patching file pcm_native.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/hwdep.c

patching file hwdep.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 306 (offset 3 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/init.c

patching file init.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/rawmidi.c

patching file rawmidi.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1290 (offset 23 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1374 with fuzz 1 (offset 24 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/timer.c

patching file timer.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 989 with fuzz 1 (offset -6 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1898 (offset 107 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1943 with fuzz 2 (offset 98 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/sound.c

patching file sound.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/memalloc.c

patching file memalloc.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 83 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 143 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 174 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 207 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 228 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 264 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 286 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 311 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 329 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 604 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 693 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 708 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 742 (offset -5 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/misc.c

patching file misc.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/ioctl32'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/oss'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c

patching file mixer_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 379 with fuzz 1 (offset 2 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c

patching file pcm_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2557 (offset 31 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2608 (offset 31 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2731 (offset 31 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2914 (offset 29 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 3041 (offset 27 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/oss'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/seq'

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq.c

patching file seq.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 57 (offset 6 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_memory.c

patching file seq_memory.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 248 (offset 3 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_clientmgr.c

patching file seq_clientmgr.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2206 (offset 65 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2554 with fuzz 1 (offset 85 lines).

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/seq/instr'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/seq/instr'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/seq'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/i2c'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/i2c/other'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/i2c/other'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/i2c'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mts64.c

patching file mts64.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401.c

patching file mpu401.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 30 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 46 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 64 with fuzz 2 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 92 with fuzz 2 (offset -55 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 296 (offset 49 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/opl3'

copying file alsa-kernel/drivers/opl3/opl3_lib.c

patching file opl3_lib.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 435 (offset 2 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/opl3'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/opl4'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/opl4'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/pcsp'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/pcsp'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/vx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/vx'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/ad1816a'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/ad1816a'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/ad1848'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/ad1848'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/cs423x'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/cs423x'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/es1688'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/es1688'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/gus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/gus'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/msnd'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/msnd'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/opti9xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/opti9xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/sb'

copying file alsa-kernel/isa/sb/sb16_csp.c

patching file sb16_csp.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/sb'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/wavefront'

copying file alsa-kernel/isa/wavefront/wavefront_fx.c

patching file wavefront_fx.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa/wavefront'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/isa'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/synth'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/synth/emux'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/synth/emux'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/synth'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/bt87x.c

patching file bt87x.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 815 (offset 5 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 954 (offset 6 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c

patching file intel8x0.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 704 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 715 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 3072 (offset 61 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ad1889.c

patching file ad1889.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 53 with fuzz 2 (offset 1 line).

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c

patching file maestro3.c

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ac97'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c', needed by `ac97_bus.c'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c

patching file ac97_codec.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ac97'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ali5451'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ali5451'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/asihpi'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/asihpi'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/au88x0'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/au88x0'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ca0106'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ca0106'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/cs46xx'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/cs46xx'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/cs5535audio'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/cs5535audio'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/echoaudio'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/echoaudio.c

patching file echoaudio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/darla24.c

patching file darla24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/darla20.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/echo3g.c

patching file echo3g.c

patching file darla20.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/gina20.c

patching file gina20.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/gina24.c

patching file gina24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigodj.c

patching file indigodj.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigo.c

patching file indigo.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/layla20.c

patching file layla20.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/indigoio.c

patching file indigoio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/layla24.c

patching file layla24.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/mia.c

patching file mia.c

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/echoaudio/mona.c

patching file mona.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/echoaudio'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/emu10k1'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_main.c

patching file emu10k1_main.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 649 (offset 37 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/emu10k1'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_codec.c

patching file hda_codec.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/hda'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ice1712'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ice1712'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/korg1212'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/korg1212/korg1212.c

patching file korg1212.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/korg1212'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/mixart'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/mixart'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/nm256'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/nm256'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/pcxhr'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/pcxhr'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/pdplus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/pdplus'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/riptide'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/riptide/riptide.c

patching file riptide.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1278 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2233 (offset 7 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/riptide'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/rme9652'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/rme9652'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/trident'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/trident'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/vx222'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/vx222'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ymfpci'

copying file alsa-kernel/pci/ymfpci/ymfpci_main.c

patching file ymfpci_main.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2037 (offset 35 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2064 (offset 35 lines).

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/ymfpci'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/codecs'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/codecs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/core'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/core'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/fabrics'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/fabrics'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/soundbus'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/soundbus/i2sbus'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa/soundbus'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/aoa'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/at91'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/at91'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/codecs'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/codecs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/pxa'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc/pxa'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/soc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbaudio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmidi.c

patching file usbmidi.c

patching file usbaudio.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 669 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #4 succeeded at 696 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #8 succeeded at 2080 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 2099 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 2116 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 2669 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 2741 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 3025 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 3096 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #15 succeeded at 3165 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #16 succeeded at 3183 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #17 succeeded at 3197 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #18 succeeded at 3210 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #19 succeeded at 3407 (offset 8 lines).

Hunk #20 succeeded at 3498 (offset 8 lines).

Hunk #21 succeeded at 3635 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #22 succeeded at 3656 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #23 succeeded at 3677 (offset 7 lines).

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usbmixer.c

patching file usbmixer.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1725 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1774 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1795 (offset -1 lines).

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb/usx2y'

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2y.c

patching file usbusx2y.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usX2Yhwdep.c

patching file usX2Yhwdep.c

Hunk #3 succeeded at 63 with fuzz 2.

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usbusx2yaudio.c

patching file usbusx2yaudio.c

copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c

patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/misc'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/misc'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2'

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2 O=/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/build CPP="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E" CC="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/hwdep.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:921,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401/../../alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.c:31,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.c:1:

include/linux/pci.h:543: error: expected identifier or '(' before numeric constant

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:921,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/hwdep.c:22:

include/linux/pci.h:543: error: expected identifier or '(' before numeric constant

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401/../../alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.c:31,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.c:1:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers/mpu401] Error 2

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/drivers] Error 2

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/memalloc.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/hwdep.c:22:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/hwdep.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/memalloc.inc:13,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/memalloc.c:1:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function 'snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function 'pci_restore_state'

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/memalloc.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1.ebuild, line 129:   Called die

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

he buscado en diferentes foros pero no encuentro una respuesta al problema.

No he añadido la variable  

```
ALSA_CARDS al /etc/make.conf
```

 puesto que deberia completarla con el nombre del controlador....y no tengo bien claro cual. Cuando ejecuto 

```
# lspci -v
```

 obtengo lo siguiente y no se cual es el nombre del controlador:

```
00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8234

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at dfef8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

```

Igualmente el error no creo que sea por no agregar esta variable, pues la gui dice que no es necesario....

Me pueden ayudar?

GRACIAS

saludosLast edited by martin.msr on Mon Aug 20, 2007 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kuan

Al cambiar de núcleo 2.6.20 a .21 me apareció ese error (x86_64). También salió en el foro, mira alsa arguments.

La solución por ahora es compilar el soporte de alsa modular en el propio núcleo con las mismas opciones

que nombran en ese hilo.

Saludos.

----------

## martin.msr

Ya lo intente compilando el kernel con soporte para alsa.... pero sigo teniendo problemas.... no me configura mi placa de sonido y cuando intento con #alsaconf, me informa que no tegno un dispositivo pci, luego me pregunta si lo que tengo es una placa ISA y al poner "NO" sale de alsaconf. La verdad no se que hacer.

Es cierto que lo que logra hacer funcionar, funciona perfecto, pero todo cuesta con gentoo.... 

saludos

----------

## Kuan

¿Qué controlador estas usando?

Si has seleccionado  Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97, prueba en su lugar Intel HD Audio.

Luego inicia directamente alsasound (sección de configuración en guía de Alsa), y ejecuta alsamixer.

Si sigue sin funcionar, publica el listado de módulos cargados en la salida de lsmod para comprobarlo.

----------

## i92guboj

Todo es mucho más fácil si pasamos de alsa-drivers y configuramos nuestra tarjeta directamente en el kernel.

----------

## Coghan

Tengo esa misma placa y los controladores a usar son los del kernel.

En el núcleo 2.6.22-gentoo-r2:

Device Drivers --> Sound --> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --> PCI Drivers --> Intel HD Audio 

De esta forma va bien, por supuesto sigue el manual para desactivar el mute, etc.

No instales los alsa-driver, va bien con los controladores del Kernel.

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, con los driver de alsa no puedo configurar mi placa.... en el alsaconf me dice que no tengo placa pci y pregunta si tengo ISA. Al poner que NO sale del alsaconf y no me da ni una sola opcion de nada. 

ahora pruebo con Intel HD Audio y si todo anda bien les aviso   :Smile: 

Algunas veces no es saber buscarlo.... es tener suerte para encontrarlo

saludos

----------

## martin.msr

Probando con alsa en el kernel y con Intek HD Audio,  ejecutor 

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

 no inicia el sevicio y tira los siguientes errores:

```
 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                             [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                             [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.                             
```

Cada ves peor  :Sad: 

----------

## Coghan

¿Has desinstalado alsa-drivers antes de compilar el nucleo?

En el make.conf yo tengo esto:

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

----------

## martin.msr

eso ultimo porbe recien.... y cuado ejecuto  

```
#  emerge alsa-driver
```

 vuelve a tirarme el mismo error

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

No concuerdan tu versión del kernel (la que usaste para arrancar la pc) y la versión en la cual compilaste los drivers nuevos.

```
uname -r
```

Te va a decir que versión del kernel estás corriendo actualmente.

```
ls -la /usr/src/linux
```

Te va a mostrar a que versión del kernel corresponde el enlace simbólico /usr/src/linux

Si estás en duda, posteá la salida de los dos comandos anteriores.

(Aveces ayuda reiniciar la pc después de haber copiado el kernel recien compilado a /boot usandolo para iniciar tu linux desde ahí... No será ese tu problema?)

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

Gracias pero ese no es el  problema, puesto que cada vez que agrego o quito modulos al kernel, y lo copio luego reinicio siempre. = gracias

Aca dejo la salida de ambos comandos:

```

# uname -r

      2.6.21-gentoo-r4

# ls -la /usr/src/linux

     lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Aug  3 19:47 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4
```

El problema principal es el del principio, siempre. Elimine el soporta para ALSA del nucleo y no me compila alsa-driver. Mas arriba deje los errores que tira.

Y si agrego soporte para ALSA en el kernel, luego no me confugura la placa como corresponde, y tampoco me da opciones el alsaconf....

asi que pienso que gentoo funciona bien cuando uno logra hacerlas arrancar... pero por lo menos a mi, me cuesta mucho  :Sad: 

Ademas, en el make.conf, que controlador deberia poner para esta placa:

```
#  lspci -v | grep -i audio

        00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

No se identificar el nombre del controlador!! en la linea anterior de destaca en ROJO la palabra "Audio"... y vi el ejemplo de la guia de instalacion que al ejecutar este comando deberia ubicarse al final del nombre del dispositivo, el nmbre del controlador.

Ya probe con 

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" 
```

como me dijeron en uno de los mensajes, pero no funciona

saludos

----------

## Coghan

Creo que te estás liando.

Si usas los drivers ALSA del Kernel no puedes instalar alsa-drivers.

pero si lo que quieres es usar alsa-drivers debes compilar en el kernel sólo marcando la opción de sonido y desactivar OSS y ALSA. Según dice el manual.

Lo que yo haría en tu caso, después del lió que tienes:

1-Desinstalar alsa-drivers

```
emerge -C alsa-drivers
```

2-Recompilar el núcleo marcando las opciones: ALSA = Y e Intel HD AUdio =Y

Esto es parte del manual:

Listado de Código 2.3: Opciones del núcleo para ALSA

Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

(Ésto necesita estar habilitado)

<M> Sound card support

(Hay que asegurarse de que OSS no está habilitado)

Open Sound System   --->

   < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

(Damos un paso atrás y volvemos a ALSA)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   (Hay que seleccionar esto si se quiere un secuenciador MIDI)

   <M> Sequencer support

   (Soporte al viejo estilo de /dev/mixer* y /dev/dsp*. Recomendado.)

   <M> OSS Mixer API

   <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

3-Reinstalar alsa-utils según el capítulo 3 del manual.

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, a ver si puedo expresarme bien esta ves:

Probe con los alsa-driver teniendo el soporte de alsa del kernel DESDACTIVADO,  es decir, compile el kernel SIN soporte para alsa, y no funciona, puesto que cuando 

```
# emerge alsa-driver
```

, tira el error que ya dije.

Entonces, quise probar con alsa en el kernel, asi que desinstale alsa-driver con 

```
#emerge -C alsa-driver
```

pero claro, no se desisntalo, porque NUNCA logre ni si quiera compilarlo, SE ENTIENDE?

nunca pude instalar alsa-driver porque antes de instalar, durante la compilacion, da error!

Ahora se entiende porque estoy tan desesperado?

y con alsa en el kernel, no configura la placa de sonido. es como si no existiese, y cuando ejecuto 

```
#alsaconf
```

no me da una lista de placas PCI, porque me dice que no tengo placa PCI!!! y me pregunta si tengo placa ISA, y pongo que no, pues no tengo ISA. entonces no logro hacer nada!!!!!

saludos

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

pues yo prefiero el alsa como modulo (osea, el alsa-driver). Al fin y al cabo... cada cambio de kernel hay que emerger el nvidia y el atheros... uno mas :)

Tuve el mismo problema con al compilacion... a veces no concuerda la version estable del gentoo-sources con el alsa-driver, y falla. Bien, soluciona de este modo:

1) desinstala el media-sound/alsa-headers y media-sound/alsa-driver con un "emerge -C <los dos>"

2) coge un "kernel eselect kernel list" y "eselect kernel set <el que prefieras>"

3) compila el kernel que hayas seleccionado, y compila en el kernel el soporte "<*> Sound card support" Y NADA MAS

4) comprueba que el /etc/make.conf tienes tu tarjeta de sonido (en mi caso ALSA_CARDS="ens1371")

5) reinicia con tu kernel y tus nuevos modulos

6) haz un "cat >> /etc/portage/package.keywords" para añadir la ultima versiond el alsa:

media-sound/alsa-headers ~x86

media-sound/alsa-driver ~x86

(control + D para cerrar)

7) "emege -upv media-sound/alsa-headers media-sound/alsa-driver" y listo!

Un saludo!

Pd. Recomiendo estas uses para el package.use

cat >> /etc/portage/package.use

media-sound/alsa-driver midi oss

(control + d)

----------

## Coghan

He cometido un error al leer tu modelo de tarjeta, yo leí MCP51 (Que es la que yo tengo) en vez de MCP61.

Te pido disculpas martin.msr.

He investigado un poco y en encontrado algo en un grupo de Debian:

http://groups.google.es/group/linux.debian.user.spanish/msg/56495c242e8e57a3

Lo solucionan en Debian de esta manera.

 *Quote:*   

> crear el archivo /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-special que contenga la siguiente línea:
> 
> options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack

 

No suelo compilar el audio como módulo, por lo que no te puedo decir que nombre de archivo usa en /etc/modules.d/ pero si se que está alsa, si no te va con alsa-special prueba a meterlo en /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## martin.msr

Hola....mira inconexo, tu dices:

 *Quote:*   

> 4) comprueba que el /etc/make.conf tienes tu tarjeta de sonido (en mi caso ALSA_CARDS="ens1371")

 

pero el problema es que, como antes dije, no se cual es el nombre de mi controlador de sonido, pues cuando ejecuto

```
#lspci -v | grep -i audio

        00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

no se identicar el nombre, creo que no aparece.

Me gustaria sabe rcual es el nombre del controlador para dicha placa. Muchas gracias

saludos

----------

## inconexo

Tu tarjeta, segun http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Changes_v1.0.13_v1.0.14rc1, si esta soportada, y segun leo, lo hace mediante el 

hda-intel; cito:

```
   - Audio: Add nvidia HD Audio controllers of MCP67 support to hda_intel.c

     

     Add the support for HD audio controllers of MCP51,MCP55,MCP61,MCP65 & MCP67.

     

     Signed-off-by: Peer Chen <pchen@nvidia.com>
```

Antes existia un base de datos de tarjetas de sonido vs. controladores, pero no soy capaz de encontrarlo

Prueba a hacerlo con:

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

Suerte!

Un saludo!

----------

## martin.msr

he hecho todo lo que me dijiste....cada uno de los pasos...y pasa lo siguinte:

```

# emerge -upv media-sound/alsa-headers media-sound/alsa-driver

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14  2,540 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2  USE="-build -symlink" 44,132 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14  USE="midi oss -debug" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel -ad1816a -ad1848 -ad1848-lib -ad1889 -adlib -ali5451 -als100 -als300 -als4000 (-aoa) (-aoa-fabric-layout) (-aoa-onyx) (-aoa-soundbus) (-aoa-soundbus-i2s) (-aoa-tas) (-aoa-toonie) (-armaaci) -asihpi (-at91-soc) (-at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731) -atiixp -atiixp-modem (-au1x00) -au8810 -au8820 -au8830 -azt2320 -azt3328 -bt87x -ca0106 -cmi8330 -cmipci -cs4231 -cs4231-lib -cs4232 -cs4236 -cs4281 -cs46xx (-cs5535audio) -darla20 -darla24 -dt019x -dummy -echo3g -emu10k1 -emu10k1x -ens1370 -ens1371 -es1688 -es18xx -es1938 -es1968 -es968 -fm801 -fm801-tea575x -gina20 -gina24 -gusclassic -gusextreme -gusmax (-harmony) -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -ice1724 -indigo -indigodj -indigoio -intel8x0 -intel8x0m -interwave -interwave-stb -korg1212 -layla20 -layla24 -loopback -maestro3 -mia -miro -mixart -mona -mpu401 -msnd-pinnacle -mtpav -mts64 -nm256 -opl3sa2 -opti92x-ad1848 -opti92x-cs4231 -opti93x -pc98-cs4232 -pcsp -pcxhr -pdaudiocf -pdplus -portman2x4 (-powermac) (-pxa2xx-i2sound) (-pxa2xx-soc) (-pxa2xx-soc-corgi) (-pxa2xx-soc-poodle) (-pxa2xx-soc-spitz) (-pxa2xx-soc-tosa) -riptide -rme32 -rme96 -rme9652 -s3c2410 -sa11xx-uda1341 -sb16 -sb8 -sbawe -seq-dummy -serial-u16550 -sgalaxy -soc -sonicvibes -sscape (-sun-amd7930) (-sun-cs4231) (-sun-dbri) -trident -usb-audio -usb-usx2y -via82xx -via82xx-modem -virmidi -vx222 -vxpocket -wavefront -ymfpci" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 46,671 kB

#  /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Unable to find any ALSA drivers. Have you compiled alsa-drivers correctly?

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                             [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.      

  
```

Alguna sugerencia?

----------

## inconexo

Ya estamos cerca! Bien, el "emerge -upv" solo hace una "preview de lo que va a ejecutar; Para instalarlo, omite el parametro "-p", es decir:

emerge -uv media-sound/alsa-driver

Deberia de compilar el alsa-header y el alsa-driver y prueba a ver que tal

Lo que me extraña es que tambien quiera instalar el gentoo-sources: tal vez no tengas el servidor actualizado; si quieres actualizar todo para tener tu gentoo a dia, haz un emerge --sync y un emerge -upv world (para ver que va a instalar) y un emerge -uv world (para realizar el proceso)

Suerte!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
 emerge -upv media-sound/alsa-headers media-sound/alsa-driver
```

Haber empezado por ahi!

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> Alguna sugerencia?

 

Creo que te vendría bien leer el Manual, sección "trabajando con portage"  :Very Happy: 

Animo que ya está casi!

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, jeje, bueno, olvide decir que despues del

```
# emerge -puv .....
```

 realice 

```
#emrge alsa-headers

#alsa-drivers
```

y ambos tuvieron exito, NO ejecuto #alsaconf porque se supone que ya esta configurada mi placa,  pero ahora el problema es que al ejecutar 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

surgen mas errores!!!!!:

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                             [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                             [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.                           
```

Luego ejecuto 

```
#alsaconf
```

 y ahora, a comparacion de hace unos dias atras, SI me aparece una lista en donde esta mi placa!!!, la seleccion  y termina la ejecucion de alsaconf de forma EXITOSA. Pero cuando ejecuto nuevamente 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

surgen los mismos errores de arriba  :Sad: 

es que realmente se me niega el sonido  :Sad: 

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (see dmesg)
> ```
> ...

 

Podrías postear la salida del mismo justo depsués de reiniciar alsaconf?

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

La salida luego de terminar la ejecucion de alsaconf es la siguiente:

```

Running modules-update...

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

 * Warning: the current /etc/modprobe.conf has not been automatically generated

 * Use "update-modules force" to force (re)generation

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                             [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                             [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.                                                                                  [ !! ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

Y la salida de

```
 #dmesg
```

 es:

```
Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 20:07:24 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

Command line:

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002ffc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ffc0000 - 000000002ffce000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ffce000 - 000000002fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 0000000030000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 196544) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FB9F0, 0024 (r2 ACPIAM)

ACPI: XSDT 2FFC0100, 004C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMXSDT  11000624 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 2FFC0290, 00F4 (r3 A_M_I_ OEMFACP  11000624 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 2FFC0440, 4FAB (r1  A0557 A0557000        0 INTL  2002026)

ACPI: FACS 2FFCE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 2FFC0390, 0070 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC  11000624 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 2FFC0400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG  11000624 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 2FFCE040, 0060 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM  11000624 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET 2FFC53F0, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET0 11000624 MSFT       97)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000002ffc0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 196544) 1 entries of 3200 used

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000002ffc0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   196544

On node 0 totalpages: 196447

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1625 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2318 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 2631 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 189817 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 0 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cec00000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 36992 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 192135

Kernel command line:

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

time.c: Detected 1607.288 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 2ff6000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 766576k/786176k available (3391k kernel code, 19212k reserved, 1852k data, 324k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3217.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=6435770)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12556951

Detected 12.556 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:04.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *15

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.20 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0x30000000-0x3fffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0x2fffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: dff00000-dfffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0783): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0d: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8234 bound to 0000:00:07.0

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:01:06.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:01:06.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc2000001ac00, 00:06:4f:3b:0a:0c, IRQ 19

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP61: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-MCP61: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-MCP61: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP61: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP61: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc1 Wed Feb 14 10:14:25 PST 2007

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001d400 ctl 0x000000000001d082 bmdma 0x000000000001c880 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001d000 ctl 0x000000000001cc02 bmdma 0x000000000001c888 irq 22

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD800JD-00MSA1, 10.01E01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000000000001d007

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800JD-00MS 10.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.1[B] -> Link [LSA1] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.1 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001c800 ctl 0x000000000001c482 bmdma 0x000000000001c000 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001c400 ctl 0x000000000001c082 bmdma 0x000000000001c008 irq 21

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000000000001c807

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000000000001c407

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, io mem 0xdfefec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdfeff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 20:05:51 Aug  3 2007

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Power state transitions not supported

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 324k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LMC9] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:43:07 PDT 2007

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

Adding 1076312k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1076312k

eth1: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol request_module

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

```

saludos

----------

## achaw

Aca hay algo que esta "podrido" desde el principio. Tu error no vario nunca por lo que imagino, que estas tropezando con la misma piedra una y otra vez. Te recomiendo que hagas borron, cuenta nueva y comienzes la configuracion de alsa desde 0. Otra cosa (pregunta tonta), estas seguro que estas iniciando el sistema con el mismo kernel que estas recompilando?

Saludos

----------

## martin.msr

hola, si estoy seguro de eso... fue lo primero que comprobe cuando lei aca que la posible razon era esa. No creo que ese sea el problema, y ademas, ya he desinstalado TODO y he vuelto a rehacer todo, pero el problema sigue. 

saludos

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, luego se tantos dias sin poder hacer andar ALSA me decidi a intalar una actualizacion del kernel, la 2.6.22-r4

y ahora, como por arte de magia, ALSA funciona. 

Digamos que le hice caso a lo que el emerge decia que necesitaba instalar....

Bueno, listo, funciona

Gracias a todos.

Saludos

----------

